# ¿Como identificar la polaridad de un capacitor?



## flaco-urbano (Mar 27, 2017)

Compré unos capacitores esta mañana y noto en uno algo anormal. Se observa en el cuerpo del condensador, la banda que normalmente indica el terminal negativo, está casi alineada con el terminal más largo, que se supone es positivo.







¿Como puedo comprobar o asegurar cual es positivo y cual es negativo?


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 27, 2017)

No se ve la foto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2017)

Hola a todos , un capacitor electrolitico cuando ligado con su polaridad inbertida la curriente que pasa por el sube al cielo hasta ese explotar , un rapido  teste serias conectar un resistor de 1Kohmios  en serie con lo capacitor a sener testeado y conectar a una fuente de tensión conpatible con la tensión de ayslamento dese capacitor , medir la tensión desahollada en ese resistor , si es elevada lo capacitor electrolitico seguramente estas conectado ao revés , si la tensión desahollada en lo resistor é cero volts despues de algun tienpo (tienpo ese de carga del capacitor electrolitico)  lo capacitor estas con su polaridad correta.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 27, 2017)

Buenísimo Daniel Lopes, buen consejo!!!

Gracias.



Realicé la prueba conectando el capacitor de los dos modos. Y positivo resultó ser el terminar de mayor longitud. Conectando al revés, la caída de tensión en la resistencia de 1K eran 96V (96Ma) y no disminuía en el transcurso del tiempo... unos 4 segundos aproximadamente.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 27, 2017)

Perdon, 96V sobre la resistencia?


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 27, 2017)

Sí, eso quise decir.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 27, 2017)

Con cuanto alimentaste el circuito 100V?


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 27, 2017)

Lo alimento desde el toma de 220V y a través de una lámpara en serie.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 27, 2017)

Pero eso es alterna, y lo que te dijo daniel lopez es continua y bueno un valor más amigable como 12V. Con alterna no funciona de la misma forma que con continua.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 27, 2017)

Sí, obviamente puse el puente de diodos y lo cargó al valor pico.


----------



## naxito (Mar 27, 2017)

Y como que no te exploto


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 27, 2017)

No exploto por que  es de 450V el capacitor y como mucho se cargo a 311V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2017)

Yo los cargo con tester de aguja en Ohms , al revés dan fuga


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 22, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo los cargo con tester de aguja en Ohms , al revés dan fuga


Con cualquier tester vale e incluso éstos capacitores es que no indican polaridad y nada más los tengo guardados no vaya hacer que me exploté en la cara por eso no los e usado en ningún proyecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2019)

Es facil , lo cargas con el tester en Ohms en la escala x1 hasta que la aguja vuelva a infinito y luego la pasás a x1.000 , lo mismo en ambos sentidos , el que no da fuga es el correcto . . .  hay que saber la polaridad de las puntas de cada tester


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 22, 2019)

Oky grácias Dosmetros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2019)

Luego lo sueldas a una fuente de 50 Vdc , lo pones en el medio del patio , la enchufas y sales corriendo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Luego lo sueldas a una fuente de 50 Vdc , lo pones en el medio del patio , la enchufas y sales corriendo








Resultado de conectar un capacitor electrolítico invertido.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 23, 2019)

Si te fijas en el cuerpo del capacitor indica la polaridad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2019)

Siempre hay que correr el ojo 

Gudino , si mal no recuerdo esos traian una pinta de pintura negra en el remache del terminal negativo . . . cómo indica en la etiqueta . . .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 23, 2019)

Así es, aunque en éste se distingue apenas.


----------

